# Razr Maxx won't reboot



## Chahta (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey all, my brother got the Maxx on Saturday. It isn't rooted or otherwise modified, but it froze on him today and he did the powerbutton+vol down to simulate a battery pull. When it reset it got stuck at the Moto logo and has been stuck there for over an hour now. It will not respond to additional powerbutton+vol down commands and obviously we cannot do a true battery pull. Any ideas to get it unstuck or just take it in?

I figure this isn't really panic room material

Thanks

EDIT: Verizon replaced the phone, go ahead and remove this I guess


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

For future reference, its all three buttons - power + volume down + volume up - for SEVERAL seconds seconds (7 or 8 I think). That *should* do it. If it doesn't, the phone is defective.

Glad Verizon took care of it for you.

[ what path? ]


----------

